# Webentwicklung



## HansKohl (27. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe mal eine allgemeine Frage, die gerne in Glaubenskriegen ausufert. Aber ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit Webentwicklung unter Java erläutern und eure Meinung dazu hören.
Ich programmiere schon seit 12 Jahren Web-Applikationen. Angefangen habe ich mit plain HTML, dann habe ich in PHP und ASP programmiert, dann Servlets->JSP(Struts)->JSF und jetzt beruflich ASP.NET. Ich kenne mich IMHO sehr gut im Web-Umfeld aus und kenne auch ROR, GRails, AJAX-Frameworks, CakePHP etc. etc. Zudem bin ich Fan der J2EE Technologie und kenne mich in Spring und JBoss sehr gut aus, d.h. ich setze diese J2EE-Technologie beruflich im Hochverfügbarkeits-Umfeld ein. 
Ich bin vor 2 Jahren aus JBoss Seam aufmerksam geworden und fand diese Technologie viel versprechend. Seam baut auf EJB3 und JSF auf, d.h. es integriert extrem genial diese beiden Technologien.
Deshalb habe ich mal angefangen privat mit JBoss Seam eine Web-App zu entwickeln. So habe ich inzwischen ca. 1000 Stunden darin investiert, allerdings mit dürftigem Erfolg. Es gibt folgende *Problemfelder*:

JBoss AS-> hat sehr schnell Memory Leaks.
Community-> arrogant und sehr klein
MyFaces-> spärliche Dokumentation, aber gute Community (wobei das eher die letzte Hilfe sein sollte)
Featureitis-> Die Features werden immer umgebaut, bzw. erweitert. Jedes Release kostet so manchmal bis zu 8 h Zeit bis die Web-App wieder so läuft wie man es will, bzw. gedacht ist. Dabei sind einige Features IMHO Overkill (Bsp: jBPM als Pageflow)
Viele Frameworks integriert-> Hohe Lernkurve, oft Probleme beim Zusammenspiel der vielen Frameworks 
IDE-> Eclipse ist genial, aber bis man Eclipse vernünftig in JBoss Seam integriert hat, dauert das eine Weile
Insgesamt hinterlässt alles bei mir einen sehr inkonsistenten Zustand.

Nun musste ich - wie oben schon erwähnt – beruflich eine ASP.NET Applikation entwickeln. Technisch ist das ganze Java/JSF eindeutig unterlegen. Allerdings war ich mit ASP.NET ungefähr um den Faktor 10 schneller als mit JSF, bzw. JBoss Seam. Das gibt mir schon zu denken.

*Vorteile *von ASP.NET:
Ein Vendor-> Konzepte bleiben gleich, konsistente Umgebung
Viele Komponenten-> Es gibt extrem viele einfach zu integrierende Komponente
Stabil-> hat weniger Memory Leaks
Lernkurve-> sehr gering, da intuitiv benutzbar
IDE-> Die IDE ist gut in Microsoft-Technologie integriert

*Nachteile*:
Ein Vendor-> starke Abhängigkeit, Wechsel zu anderen Technologien/Konzepten sehr schwer, keine Datenbank und Plattformunabhängigkeit
Lizenzkosten-> kann sehr teuer werden
IDE-> Die IDE ist nicht sonderlich mächtig

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, bzw. was würdet Ihr für ein Framework wählen wenn Ihr könntet?
Zur Auswahl stehen nur JSF und ASP.NET. Andere Frameworks sind IMHO für große Projekte nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.
*Randbedingungen*:
-	Lizenzkosten sind egal
-	Server kann installiert werden wie er will und steht in einer Server-Farm. Somit sind Plattform- und Datenbankunabhängigkeit egal

Weiß jemand was die größten Web-Apps mit der jeweiligen Technologie sind? Ich kenne keine große J2EE und ASP.NET Web-App. Z.B. Wikipedia ist in PHP geschrieben…
Würde mich mal über Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen freuen.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## aydina7878 (13. August 2007)

Hallo Hans,


hast du mittlerweile noch mehr Erfahrung mit JBoss Seam Ich will naehmlich jetzt mit Jboss Seam Appl. Programmieren anfangen. Würdest du es abraten. Wenn ja welche Technologie wäre eine Alternative? 

Gruss,
Ali


----------

